# Flipping Acrobat



## bigdaddyal (Nov 26, 2014)

I searched the website and found a pattern for an acrobat monkey toy and reference to a bear squeeze toy. 
Does anyone have a pattern for a male and female acrobat squeeze toy that they are willing to share? Christmas is coming and everyone should get a toy for Christmas. Thanks.


----------

